

Bill Gates Deletes Facebook account - aston
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article778162.ece

======
theoneill
Looks like you _can_ delete your account if you have sufficient connections.

~~~
rms
I'd be surprised if he really deleted it and didn't just do the "suspend"
option Facebook has.

